# Word for the day  sang-froid



## Josiah (Apr 27, 2015)

sang-froid
[French sahn-frwa] 


noun
1. coolness of mind; calmness; composure:
They committed the robbery with complete sang-froid.

Synonyms: self-possession, poise, equanimity, self-control, nerve, courage, steadiness.


----------



## Shirley (Apr 27, 2015)

I need sang-froid to drive on the interstate highway.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 27, 2015)

I try to avoid interstate highways accept in the middle of the day. In my driving for business days Houston, Chicago, Atlanta and Washington DC were always the scariest.


----------



## Ina (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm going to loose my sang-froid as I am getting ready to close up my house so I can turn on the a/c, and hide from the summer sun and heat.


----------



## Steve (Apr 28, 2015)

Sang  Froid  in french is .......

Cold blood .....


----------



## oakapple (Apr 28, 2015)

True Steve, it denotes a cool character.:coolthumb::coolthumb::coolthumb::coolthumb::coolthumb::coolthumb::coolthumb::cool2::cool2::cold:


----------

